# Christmas Pictures of your dogs



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I just wanted to start a thread for everyone to post their Christmas pictures with their dogs. Merry Christmas or Happy whatever holiday you celebrate!

Abby wasn't really sure about Santa on her first Christmas










But with Raina there it was a little better








Then I got one by herself in front of a friend's tree


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

Wish I had a picture of both dogs. This was a few years ago.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

charger said:


> Wish I had a picture of both dogs. This was a few years ago.


Very handsome dog though. Was this Zeus?:snowmen:


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Santa looks a bit nervous in those photos!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Here's last year with Santa (Frankie 6 yrs, Nox 6 mos):


And this year we missed Santa but we lucked out and got fresh snow on a weekend, so we dressed the dogs up and took pictures in the powder:


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

yuriy said:


> Santa looks a bit nervous in those photos!


And this was the beginning of the night. Imagine after sitting there for 3 hours with various dogs. My dogs were some of the first pictures. This is Abby's first Christmas so I really wanted a Santa picture but she wasn't so sure. Raina was a rock as usual. She is not phased by guys in red suits anymore. All the pictures had Raina in a perfect sit except one. Then Abby was going crazy in most of the pictures.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Cool pics! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Ho ho ho great pictures!!!!


----------



## Rolisaac (Apr 16, 2015)

McWeagle said:


> Here's last year with Santa (Frankie 6 yrs, Nox 6 mos):
> 
> 
> And this year we missed Santa but we lucked out and got fresh snow on a weekend, so we dressed the dogs up and took pictures in the powder:


It looks as if they are just waiting for you to be finished taking pictures in the second one. 
Love all the pictures!


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Sitting in front of our tree (drooling for the carrot).


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

CindyMDBecker said:


> Sitting in front of our tree (drooling for the carrot).


Mmmmmm, carrots......


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

mcweagle said:


> mmmmmm, carrots...... :d



Haha!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

All my guys like carrots! Star loved them! The baby carrots fresh out of the fridge! Cold, crunchy and sweet! Vet told us to let him have all the carrots he wants after he was diagnosed with lymphoma!


----------



## SVTour (Sep 24, 2015)

Test shot for the pic...









And the Christmas shot.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Lounging in front of the tree. This has became his favorite place to sleep.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

May be better pic.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

It is hard enough to take a decent photo of a lit Christmas tree alone, without adding squirmy dogs. It is so cool that y'all are even trying. 

We don't have snow here (yet) and I am not putting up a tree this year and we missed Santa. So I'll just have to enjoy all of your cool photos.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

All the pictures are great! Love seeing the trees and dogs. It is very hard to get a good picture of a lit tree and get the dog to sit still at the same time. We tried several pictures before picking one and the ones with Santa were all different. One dog sat perfectly while the other went crazy.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cool pics!


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

Addie and K-Bar <3 (iPhone pic)


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

I know what you guys are talking about having a hard time getting pics of your dogs under the tree. Pasta is ancient and even she is near impossible to get a picture of being still. This is the best I could do, had to sneak up on her while she was napping


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

These pictures are great!


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

pyratemom said:


> Very handsome dog though. Was this Zeus?:snowmen:


No, this is Charger.


----------



## LuckyMe2G (Nov 19, 2015)

This is our first attempt at posed pictures. I need practice LOL


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Lisa, the third picture is adorable!!


----------



## LuckyMe2G (Nov 19, 2015)

McWeagle said:


> Lisa, the third picture is adorable!!


Thanks :wub: She was excited for the treat she was about to get!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cool pics!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Keefer as a puppy:










Dena as a puppy:



















Dena & Keefer



















Halo & Keefer (Keefalo!)


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

The pictures are great. Love the puppy and adult progression pics. Beautiful dogs.


----------



## Ryankappel (Jun 19, 2015)

Christmas pic of Wolf and one of me and wolf 

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok My 15th year of trying to get Christmas Tree and the dogs pics.Here is what I have: 1st pic: No one as everybody moved Pic 2Charlie posed but just not in front of the fireplace. Pic three Lucky in foront of the tree Pic 4 Lucky just agreeing to a test shot.Anyways Im trying again tonight.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow this is a great thread . Love the ones in front of the tree and Im impressed with anyone whocan get more then one dog in front of the tree.definitely made my Monday.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## JayOdo (Dec 3, 2014)

Here is a pic of my girl Maggie (16 years old) lounging in front of our tree.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

These pictures are so great . Love the pictures of our seniors, the pups and the young dogs. They all make me smile.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

JayOdo said:


> Here is a pic of my girl Maggie (16 years old) lounging in front of our tree.


:wub:


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Love the pics! I wish I could post the pic of my first GSD and my Persian cat. He loved my dog, that was the only reason I got him to pose in front of the tree with Saron. Saron had a santa hat and scarf on and Barnabas, the cat, had reindeer antlers on. The funny part was that mad look on his face, like take that darn picture and get these ridiculous antlers off me!!!


----------



## T-Bone'sMamma (Mar 3, 2012)

Brutus is pumped for Santa Paws to come !


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

...


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm loving this thread, love all the pictures I was looking for my favorite picture, but they all are so good I could not choose just one or even two. Fun thread!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Cool pic!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

T-Bone'sMamma said:


> Brutus is pumped for Santa Paws to come !


Cute pup waiting for his first Christmas. Hope he gets lots of toys from Santa paws!


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Merry Christmas by Nick, on Flickr


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I forgot these from 3 years ago:










The look on Halo's face makes me laugh every time I look at this picture!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Halo does not look happy with this turn of events.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

pyratemom said:


> Halo does not look happy with this turn of events.


:rofl: Not so much!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I love these. It's great to see people try to meet the challenge of getting "all of the dog" and "all of the tree" or at least part of the tree in the same photo! 

MayzieGSD - I have to say that these two look like they have serious reservations about the hats in the photo shoot!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Cool pics! Merry Christmas!


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Crank looking dignified (and slightly excited) while Zebu and Riker look horrified.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great pics!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

We were decorating the tree and decided to decorate max to. He was definitely unsure about the whole thing but stuck it out like a champ. Maybe the Christmas sweater was a bit much. Photo was so dark decided to lighten it and post it.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Great shots everyone. Hope everyone enjoyed their Christmas with their dogs and had lots of fun playing with new toys.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Jenny, that pic of the sweater I'd be sleeping with one eye open for a few days!  Very cool.....


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes his antlers fell over his eyes and he slowly walked over to me and stood there solemn and helpless. He did not see the joy in his festive outfit as I did. He regaled in his birthday suit as I could not torture him anymore.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Great photos, everyone!



onyx'girl said:


>


Santa was... tasty.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Jenny720 said:


> Yes his antlers fell over his eyes and he slowly walked over to me and stood there solemn and helpless. He did not see the joy in his festive outfit as I did. He regaled in his birthday suit as I could not torture him anymore.


Hahahaha! As we all do!


----------



## crystal708 (Dec 23, 2015)

Olly and I.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Unfortunately this is all I was able to get this year. Lobo proving that he doesn't let just anybody down his chimney and then his cute last minute christmas photo in front of our tree which he totally dwarfs :wild:


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Lobo you look beautiful in front of the little tree but Santa may have you on the naughty list next year if you treat him like that!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I didn't get to many festive pics this year, but I got a couple..

Robyn is still in recovery from surgery but she still mingled and enjoyed the kids


Apollo checking out the ornaments, but he never once took one(good boy)


Misty enjoying the kids


Midnite and Tannor with Apollo in the background


Midnite with his top two pick(Xmas gifts)


On Christmas Day it was beautiful out. I was cleaning and I look to find most of them just watching me..


Misty with her yearly toy to destroy(it takes like 30 seconds)


They started getting excited because I think they knew that people were coming 


And by the end of the day....


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

pyratemom said:


> Lobo you look beautiful in front of the little tree but Santa may have you on the naughty list next year if you treat him like that!


Haha I think he was born on the naughty list!  He has got to be nicer to Santa next year thats for sure, or santa may not put any squeaky balls in his stocking


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

@llombardo: I (seriously) want to live at your house! It's beautiful AND has tons of gorgeous dogs. (sigh)


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

CindyMDBecker said:


> @llombardo: I (seriously) want to live at your house! It's beautiful AND has tons of gorgeous dogs. (sigh)


Aww thank you


----------

